# Rifle Scopes



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Lets say you won the lottery and have a bunch of money what would be your list of must have scopes. My top 5 would be

1.Hensoldt
2.us optics
3. S&B
4. NXS
5. vortex razor


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id like a "vintage" Unertl 10X.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have one my grandpa had it on his breach loading custom .218 bee that he used for NRA small bore i think. Need to have some work done on the gun but want to get it up and running to shoot some pd. Got the user manual and it will be neat to use as i heard alot of storys but did not get to know my grandpa for to long.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

My next big purchase will be an M1A, she would look pretty sexy with an Unertl 10X on her.


----------



## jadeli89 (Oct 6, 2010)

with that big amount of money?? i would really buy canon' recent latest creation.. i don't know the name exactly but i was fascinated by Cnn's review that's why.. :rock: :rock: :rock: :bop: :spam:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Cnn lateest review? Damn this board is getting more and more trolls every day


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the Zeiss Hensoldt 4-16x56 would be at the top of my list, then US Optics, S&B, and so on. KurtR's list is about the same as mine, but I know very little about the Vortex Razor and would have to add an IOR on the list.



> Lets say you won the lottery and have a bunch of money what would be your list of must have scopes


I think I would have to buy them all in multiple ranges just because. :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would just hire some one to do all my shooting for me, and claim I did it!!! :thumb:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

IOR good addition i forgot that one.Never looked through one but have heard good things


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what about the premier scopes.

I don't know much about the Hensoldt scopes to really compare them with the rest. Never looked through one. The others I've shot through.

My list would be very similar to yours Kurt.

1. USO
2. S&B
3. Premier
4. NSX
5. IOR


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Yes Premier should be on there i really missed that one as i would really like to own one of their scopes


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> what about the premier scopes.


I'm not familiar with them and only seen them online. I guess I will have to add them to the list of ones to check out some time.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd probably but one of those thermal imaging scopes. Those things seem pretty awesome.


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Asian escourt spam deleted.


----------

